# Cornwall, England in September!



## poetry with yarn (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi- my mom and I will be traveling to Cornwall this September. 
We would like to visit a few LYS and maybe an alpaca or sheep farm, and perhaps meet up with a knitting group near St Agnes where we will be staying. We hope to get together with some local knitters at a tea shop or local pub We also would welcome any suggestions about places to visit
non- knitting related. We will be there for a month, leaving in less than two weeks- and would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

There's the Eden project, lands end, st Ives is beautiful to name but a few


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

There's a LYS in Polperro. Polperro is lovely. Looe is across the river and is bigger. people usually pair Looe and Polperro fo a visit. The Eden Project is WONDERFUL! St Ives is gorgeous. Mousehole is so pretty...pronounced Mouzel, by the way. 
Tintagel is interesting. Best shop there is Granny Wobbly's Fudge shop!


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.woolandyarn.co.uk/alternative-polperro-i595.html


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Eden project great but VERY expensive, worth it as a one-off. Lost Gardens of Heligan near Mevagissey beautiful. Mevagissey itself must be seen, also Mousehole, Cadgwith, St Andrews, the church at St Just-On-Roseland, St Michaels Mount - I could go on and on, but I live here so I am prejudiced I suppose.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

dotmo said:


> Eden project great but VERY expensive, worth it as a one-off. Lost Gardens of Heligan near Mevagissey beautiful. Mevagissey itself must be seen, also Mousehole, Cadgwith, St Andrews, the church at St Just-On-Roseland, St Michaels Mount - I could go on and on, but I live here so I am prejudiced I suppose.


The Eden Project is expensive, you're right, but now your ticket is valid for a year. We are going back this year so we can reuse our ticket. Thanks for your list of places to visit. Will make a note of them. Haven't been to St Andrews or Cadgwith or St Just on Roseland.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Padstow is worth a visit - take the ferry across to Rock. Also Port Isaac where Doc Martin was filmed is lovely but parking can be difficult. Enjoy - my favourite holiday destination.


----------



## Janniep (Jul 20, 2013)

St Mawes With the Chain link Castle Falmouth a busy town that also has a Castle
The only city in Cornwall Truro, with its beautiful Cathedral.
If you watch Doc Martin visit Port Isaac ( Port Wenn ) to Doc Martin fans on the North Coast 
Halford and The Halford River area 
Cornwall has the very best Beaches , t 
I'm getting homesick, I left there 43 years ago, but Cornwall stays in one,s soul. You must enjoy a Cornish Pastie . 
Happy travels


----------



## pjherma (Dec 14, 2012)

I love Cornwall soooo much. Tintagel is a favorite. But there is many things to see....
I want to go back again some day.


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

I know there is a yarn shop in St. Ives. Unfortunately it was lunch time when we were in St. Ives and it was closed for lunch. I think my husband and my girlfriend's husband planned it that way!!!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas of places to visit. My DH and I are going to cornwall next week, I am so excited. I have wanted to visit for years. Hope the weather stays as it is !


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

I adore Cornwall and each morning I check out the following live webcams - sets me up for the day!! Also useful if you are actually on holiday in Cornwall as you can decide which town has the best weather.

http://www.watergatebay.co.uk/webcam/
http://www.greenspadstow.co.uk/
http://www.minack.com/webcams.htm
http://www.harbourhotel.co.uk/webcam.html


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I just love Cornwall especially Tintagel so Oldie Worldie lovely tea shops absolutely beautiful views around the coastline and the sea looks a lovely shade of blue its one place I never get fed up with we must have visited Tintagel at least six times !


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

Persian Cat said:


> I just love Cornwall especially Tintagel so Oldie Worldie lovely tea shops absolutely beautiful views around the coastline and the sea looks a lovely shade of blue its one place I never get fed up with we must have visited Tintagel at least six times !


The best Cornish Pasty shop in Britain is at the old post office end of Tintagel!


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for all the ideas of places to visit. My DH and I are going to cornwall next week, I am so excited. I have wanted to visit for years. Hope the weather stays as it is !


Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh another lovely place to visit is Padstow there are some nice gift shops around Padstow Harbour and there is a lovely proper Cornish pasty shop in the next street from the harbour savoury and sweet pasties not like the rubbish ones available in the Supermarkets !
We are lucky in Maidstone we have a pasty shop where the pasties are delivered fresh from Cornwall daily and they just have to bake them in the shop so we dont have to wait until we can visit Cornwall !!!


----------



## poetry with yarn (Aug 17, 2013)

thank you all so much for the responses, I have never posted before
and surprised by how quick this was to do! If you have more ideas or would be able to meet up for tea or to knit please let us know. I don't think I have to go to tourist information, you all are my enthusiastic experts! thanks again. 
Cynthia


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I have asked before, can anyone recommend places where we could go that is not a lot of walking? My mobility has got really bad lately and I don't want that to stop my holiday next week. We are stopping in Hayle, near St Ives and want to see as much as possible.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

LondonChris said:


> I have asked before, can anyone recommend places where we could go that is not a lot of walking? My mobility has got really bad lately and I don't want that to stop my holiday next week. We are stopping in Hayle, near St Ives and want to see as much as possible.


Last time we were in Polperro, although the car park was on the outskirts, a bus ferried people down to the harbour for a small fee. Lands End's car park is on the level and not too far either. Polzeath and Mawgan Porth have car parks near to the beach and Padstow is mainly on the level as well. Port Isaac is very steep and the car park was always pretty full when we were there. These are just off the top of my head - will have a think and come back to you. Hopefully, some of the lovely KP Cornish residents will come up with better replies!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Patii thanks for the useful information. I have made a note of all your suggestions. I am really sad I have left it so long before I make my first visit. I used to be able to get around so well. I had Polio now got the dreaded Poso Polio Syndrome which is causing me lots of pain and weakness. Still I should not complain at leat I can drive and get around, all be it very slowly, my DH is fantastic .


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

LondonChris said:


> Patii thanks for the useful information. I have made a note of all your suggestions. I am really sad I have left it so long before I make my first visit. I used to be able to get around so well. I had Polio now got the dreaded Poso Polio Syndrome which is causing me lots of pain and weakness. Still I should not complain at leat I can drive and get around, all be it very slowly, my DH is fantastic .


You are very welcome. If I can think of any more, I will let you know. You will love Cornwall - enjoy!


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> I have asked before, can anyone recommend places where we could go that is not a lot of walking? My mobility has got really bad lately and I don't want that to stop my holiday next week. We are stopping in Hayle, near St Ives and want to see as much as possible.


Eden project has powered wheelchairs which can be booked and are free to use. I use them when I go. There is also the 'land train' which takes you to the bottom from the top and vice versa. Make a day of it.

http://www.visitcornwall.com/


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you for your suggestions, I shall now get out the map and plan some days out.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, and welcome from Merseyside, UK via Durban, South Africa. My nephew has just returned from a week in Bude, he can;t stop singing its praises.


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

My hubbie is from helston in Cornwall so we have visited many times in all seasons and weather and its fabulous no matter what !!! Enjoy your holiday .
The places mentioned are all wonderful !


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hopefully one of you that have posted on this will now see this! I just got back from our holiday in cornwall. I really loved everywhere we went and want to go back. We visited so many places, using some of your ideas so thank you!


----------



## EvelynN19 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

